# How do you do bottle deposits on the new pos



## JustTapSkip (Oct 22, 2021)

bottle deposits on the new pos system? Also why can’t they connect the keyboards to it 😭 I work faster that way


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2021)

Soda streams have a new barcode now to use.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 22, 2021)

There is an app for bottle deposits on the home screen. We all miss the keyboards


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 23, 2021)

We have a barcode sticker for both the new and old bottles on our registers.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 23, 2021)

Soda stream isn't the same as bottle deposits. Some states make you pay 5 cents or 10 cents extra per bottle of carbonated beverage and alcoholic beverage. To get that money back, you need to return the bottles and cans. Most grocery and liquor stores have a machine that you can put your cans and bottles into and it prints a slip where you can have it taken off your total or redeem for cash. At Target, we don't have a machine, so people can take their crap to the service desk. Thankfully it doesn't happen often. I had a woman come with a bag recently and I asked her how many she had in there. She didn't know so I had to count them. She told me she would take them elsewhere next time. I said thank you. She got the better end of the deal. I didn't count well, but I get her a little more than what she probably had.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 23, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Soda stream isn't the same as bottle deposits. Some states make you pay 5 cents or 10 cents extra per bottle of carbonated beverage and alcoholic beverage. To get that money back, you need to return the bottles and cans. Most grocery and liquor stores have a machine that you can put your cans and bottles into and it prints a slip where you can have it taken off your total or redeem for cash. At Target, we don't have a machine, so people can take their crap to the service desk. Thankfully it doesn't happen often. I had a woman come with a bag recently and I asked her how many she had in there. She didn't know so I had to count them. She told me she would take them elsewhere next time. I said thank you. She got the better end of the deal. I didn't count well, but I get her a little more than what she probably had.


Ope!  We don't have that, so not a thing for us


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 23, 2021)

Same here.


Rarejem said:


> Ope!  We don't have that, so not a thing for us


----------



## JustTapSkip (Oct 25, 2021)

Just noticed today they added a “Bottle redemption” app that’s on the home screen


----------

